# Christmas Carols 2010-11



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

For everyone to get into the Christmas spirt - Christmas Carols.

Sorry about the layout as I received it on a spreadsheet and I was unable to keep the structure of the table when I pasted here.

*Date ... performer/artist .... location .... time .... cost*
Fri	17-Dec-2010 Prière Vivante-	Basilique Notre Dame - Heliopolis	7:00 p.m.	Free
Fri	17-Dec-2010	Good News Team-	St. Fatima Church - Heliopolis	7:30 p.m.	Free
Sat	18-Dec-2010	St. Mark's Choir-	"Notre Dame Coptic Catholic Cathedral 
(St. George School) - Nasr City"	7:00 p.m.	Free
Sat	18-Dec-2010	Osiris Choir-	Cairo Opera House - Small Hall	2:00 p.m.	Tickets
Sun	19-Dec-2010	Les Anges de la Basilique-	Patronage - Heliopolis	7:30 p.m.	Tickets
Tue	21-Dec-2010	Nevine Allouba-	Cairo Opera House - Small Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Wed	22-Dec-2010	Gala El Hadidi-	Cairo Opera House - Small Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Thu	23-Dec-2010	St. Mark's Choir-	AUC - New Campus	7:00 p.m.	Tickets
Thu	23-Dec-2010	Nutcracker Ballet-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Fri	24-Dec-2010	St. Mark Maadi Church Choir-	St. Mark Church - Nahda Sq. - Maadi	7:00 p.m.	Free
Sat	25-Dec-2010	Cairo Celebration Choir-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Sun	26-Dec-2010	Nutcracker Ballet-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	11:00 a.m.	Tickets
Sun	26-Dec-2010	Nutcracker Ballet-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Sun	26-Dec-2010	Hassan Sharara - Emad Hamdy-	Cairo Opera House - Small Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Mon	27-Dec-2010	Nutcracker Ballet-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Tue	28-Dec-2010	Nutcracker Ballet-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Wed	29-Dec-2010	Nutcracker Ballet-	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Thu	30-Dec-2010	St. Mark's Choir-	St. Mary Church - Maraashly St. - Zamalek	7:00 p.m.	Free
Thu	30-Dec-2010	Talents Development Center-	Cairo Opera House - Small Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Fri	31-Dec-2010	"Cairo Symphony Orchestra-
(New Year's Concert)"	Cairo Opera House - Main Hall	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Sat	01-Jan-2011	"Cairo Symphony Orchestra-
(New Year's Concert)"	Sayed Darwish Theatre - Alexandria	8:00 p.m.	Tickets
Sun	02-Jan-2011	St. Mark's Choir-	Archangel Michael Church - Sheraton	7:00 p.m.	Free
Fri	14-Jan-2011	St. Mark's Choir-	St. Mark Church - Cleopatra St. - Heliopolis	7:00 p.m.	Free

We are off to the Basilique Notre Dame - Heliopolis tonight.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------

